# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  SketRobo, sketch master robot, TOSY Robotics JSC, Hanoi, Vietnam

## Airicist

Manufacturer - TOSY Robotics JSC

----------


## Airicist

IFA 2012 - SketRobo robot artist

Published on Sep 5, 2012




> Call yourself an artist? Well, you're about to be replaced by a newer, robot model. This is SketRobo, the "sketch master" robot on show at IFA 2012 from Tosy Robotics.
> 
> Aimed as an interactive "art teacher" toy for kids, it can use its little robot arms to draw basically anything you ask it to.
> 
> Though we saw only a prototype model hooked up to a PC, the finished product (due out in time for Christmas) will feature an onboard LCD control panel, a full software suite and the ability to recognise motion and human faces, and capture true-to-life portraits as a result.
> 
> The idea is that it'll teach kids how to draw, but we give roughly twenty minutes come Christmas morning before someone programs it draw soon boobs.

----------

